# Thinking about going out today



## BackwaterDrifter (May 25, 2011)

Anyone have insight weather I'd be wasting time heading out with nephews, would like to give them a fair shot, no wind over cast. Thinking of hitting Moses lake.. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

hope you filled the cooler


----------

